# 7/31-8/1



## Galvestonchris (Jun 4, 2021)

holla,anyone fishing offshore Saturday Sunday 7/31-8/1 and have room for one more? I have my own gear will help with fuel,ice,bait and cleaning the boat will travel matagorda,freeport,Galveston will be the first on the dock


----------

